# Cowbell anyone? :)



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bass-pro shop is running a free shipping deal right now and I have some reward points built up. I was going to buy some shoes. Well every shoe I selected was out of stock. Grrrrrrr. So instead of something useful that I actually need, I got one of these.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You seemed to favor the cow bell at the MWST so I'm not surprised. :rofl:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> You seemed to favor the cow bell at the MWST so I'm not surprised. :rofl:


It was a fun and rewarding long distance target.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice final price! Wow...Bass Pro is really proud of them. Fleet Farm has them for $28.99. http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/do-all-outdoors-22-cow-bell-target/0000000204863.

I looked at them when I bought the one we used at the MWST. I didn't like it for short range shooting with a slingshot. It was too heavy and I didn't want ammo coming back at us. But for the longer range, or for using lead...they will last forever.

Maybe next year there will be a long distance cowbell event.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I get to use a bass pro credit card for work expenses and I get the points.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're the freaking man! :lol:
Who destroyed the cowbell? :iono:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Pretty Sure Jaximus Blew It Up.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ryguy27 said:


> I'm Pretty Sure Jaximus Blew It Up.


 lol I think him and Bill were both taking credit for the "kill shot".


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> You're the freaking man! :lol:
> Who destroyed the cowbell? :iono:


 I hope this one will make an appearance at the 2nd MWST.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > You're the freaking man! :lol:
> ...


That would be the perfect size for a 75+ yard event


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great target! Sounds like you guys had some fun shooting at one during the MWST .... I gotta get out there next year .. I missed out!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can see as to how that would be a cool target. . .


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

When I saw the title, this was my thought:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/536145

Sasq.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It arrived today! I may have to post a video in the next few days.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> It arrived today! I may have to post a video in the next few days.


I video would be great...just remember, it was made for firearms. Be careful of bounce backs.

Safety lecture over....now rock that cowbell!!!

Todd


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I always wanted some cowbells!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > It arrived today! I may have to post a video in the next few days.
> ...


 Yep, I took a few quick shots and as anticipated, steel rebounds. Lead does pretty well though.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I have my catchbox in my shop and as much noise as those cans make when hit I don't think I could stand a cow bell in there. Can just imagine what the neighbors would say with it on the outside. :cursin:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

With these guys a person has to disguise the cow bell when hanging it up. It is gratifying to shoot the cow bell at a long distance, first you hear the bands slap and then that familiar ringing of the bell. Then you hear I hit it, no I think that was my shot, and then there stands Ole Beanflip grinning from ear to ear. If he doesn't have a cow bell tattoo by next years MWST it will surprise me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tag said:


> Then you hear I hit it, no I think that was my shot, and then there stands Ole Beanflip grinning from ear to ear. If he doesn't have a cow bell tattoo by next years MWST it will surprise me.


ha! i can just see him walking on up to people with a cow bell tatt on his bicep , flexing it and joking with people, "more cow bell?"

or saying some other silly cowbell related humor. hmm, if not a real tatt at least a temporary one. And i just had another thought/idea, i think the cow bell should be the MWST logo/mascot from now on. its a unique item thats becoming a trademark to the MWST. the trophy for the overall winner can just be a gold spray painted cowbell .


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

If you are really good with your SS, you can keep proper Clave on the Cowbell.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> With these guys a person has to disguise the cow bell when hanging it up. It is gratifying to shoot the cow bell at a long distance, first you hear the bands slap and then that familiar ringing of the bell. Then you hear I hit it, no I think that was my shot, and then there stands Ole Beanflip grinning from ear to ear. If he doesn't have a cow bell tattoo by next years MWST it will surprise me.


 LOL ! I never would have thought of a cow bell tattoo. You cracked me up Tom!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> With these guys a person has to disguise the cow bell when hanging it up. It is gratifying to shoot the cow bell at a long distance, first you hear the bands slap and then that familiar ringing of the bell. Then you hear I hit it, no I think that was my shot, and then there stands Ole Beanflip grinning from ear to ear. If he doesn't have a cow bell tattoo by next years MWST it will surprise me.


 LOL ! I never would have thought of a cow bell tattoo. You cracked me up Tom!


Imperial said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Then you hear I hit it, no I think that was my shot, and then there stands Ole Beanflip grinning from ear to ear. If he doesn't have a cow bell tattoo by next years MWST it will surprise me.
> ...


You know I biased now but that is A GREAT IDEA! Lol!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Imperial said:


>


LOL I love it!


----------

